# Shark sheilds and Lowrance fishfinders



## Hoffy (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi all,
I just purchased the Lowrance Elite 4 DSI and there is an optional filter in the packaging. Can anyone advise whether a Freedom Shark Shield will interfere with the sonar? and if so, is that what the filter is for?

Second question: the transducer cable is way to long for a yak application. Dare I cut, shorten and resplice the wiring ?

Hoffy


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I suppose if the SS were near the transducer cable it could introduce electrical noise that'd mess up the head unit's interpretation of the transducer's signals. My SS hangs out the back scupper and my transducer's up front and I haven't observed any difference in what the sounder displays with it on or off. It's only an X4 though.

I say don't cut the cable for the sake of not having a coil in your hull. Besides messing with the warranty you might have some salt water seep in and ruin it.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi Hoffy,
I think the filter is to reduce noise coming from a boats electical system, eg alternator, flouros etc.
I doubt you will get interference from a S/S. I have a Sidescan unit and have no probs with the S/S.
As for cutting it can be done if you are game. Check out Buffs post on Chop, hack butchery in the electronocs section.
http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=82&t=41626&hilit=Chop


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Hoffy
Avayak is right, its only when running motor etc so filter is not needed. I have my SS through a scupper forward of the transducer and as far as I can tell there is no interference although mine is not the DSI. Hang on, wait a minute! maybe that's why I haven't seen and fish on the damn thing :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'm sure you'll be fine.
Cheers
Bob


----------

